# 2 horse inline trailer?



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

The placement of the wheels would make it more stable, I would think. It looks solid. 

Honesly I have no idea tho. Ive never seen a trailer like this before. Does it seriously take 2 horses?


I really like the wheel placement idea. It would keep strain of the towing vehical.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> The placement of the wheels would make it more stable, I would think. It looks solid.
> 
> Honesly I have no idea tho. Ive never seen a trailer like this before. Does it seriously take 2 horses?
> 
> ...


 It's advertised as a 2-horse trailer, so I'm assuming that it's supposed to. But with my Percheron, it would probably end up being a 1-horse trailer.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Is it high enough??

I guess if you went to have a look at it and took a few mates, get everyone together on one side and give it a good shove. If 4 or 5 people can tip it, its a no go. Thats not to say that just because 4 or 5 people CANT tip it, that it makes it safe, either. The only way you could ever know for sure would be a test drive. If thats possible, do lots of corners. If it tows bad empty it might not be worth it.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

personally I would go with a two horse wide trailer. Some you can even take out the middle divider and your bigger horse can have more room in it. With the inline trailer your horse may have problems fitting or feeling comfy in it. while you need to have a price range cheaper isnt always better; Always check the flooring, lights, breaks, tires, overall frame of the trailer. If you end up with this trailer you may have a harder time reselling it as well... which is something I like to look at.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

as a owner of a one horse trailer (my husband bought it with out me) i would never buy one my self, infact i refuse to use our trailer to hual horses in.....i had to go out any buy a 2 horse trailer for my self...we restored the one horse trailer and now use it to hual very small live stock in it


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

It would be a monster to back it up,BELIEVE ME,,,,,


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't buy one I mean this one looks nice but getting horses to load/unload in such a narrow cramped space can be extremely difficult if not impossible no matter how well they are at trailering. Resale is also an issue, as is ventilation it appears to have it but cram a 1200+ lb horse in there they hardly have room to breath. I would pass on this one go for a regular 2 horse or small stock type trailer which is what I have.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My only problem is getting the horse to load. Most trailers look like an endless tunnel to most horses, that one is more so. See if you can test drive it with a horse in it. I'm not sure if the wheel placement would make it more stable or less so with horses moving about in it. 
The price is right thats for sure  Are there duel wheels on the front and back? I just worry about it fish tailing with that axle placement

ETA if your only going to haul one horse, no matter where you place him front or back. I think your going to get fish tailing. If he's in the front he's to far behind the front axle if hes in the rear its too much weight on the rear. My physics may be way off on this but thats the way it seems to me. I would definitely want to try it out with a horse in it.


----------



## oldcutter (Apr 22, 2009)

Check mfg some had front suspension problems


----------

